# how do you uninstall spuninst?



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

i have several things in my computer called spuninst. How do i uninstall it? i've tried several things, but i still cant remove it even though i've searched on google and attempted to do what they asked me to do.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Is it causing trouble...any idea how it got there

I assume you have looked in add/remove programs

buck


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think those are Service Pack Uninstaller information. They are there to help you uninstall all of the updates you may have made.

This may not help you but it's the only thing I can think of right now.

Q823836 from Microsoft.


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

no its not causing me any trouble, though it's in a weird named file with lots of letters and numbers! and there's like two spuninst folders. :S i have no idea how it got there, but the program doesn't work anyway.

tidus, thats a long way of uninstalling  do you know of an easier way of uninstalling it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cammi:_
> *no its not causing me any trouble,<snip>the program doesn't work anyway.
> 
> *


what's the program ?

buck


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Should be in the Add/Remove Programs control panel. Look for Q##### or Windows Hotfix. But really you don't need to uninstall the windows patches, unless you really want to.


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

buck, i dont know what the program's function is because it doesnt work. but it is a windows service pack. another thing in the folder is spsmg.dll

tidus, im not really all for that idea because i dont know which one to uninstall, and it'd take ages to re-install all the security patches again


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know what that file is specificly for, but I think you should leave it for now.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If not already you should do an adaware/spybot check on your computer because sometimes those types of files are associated with spyware/adware. A few weeks ago i removed a spyware application thru spybot because i saw one of those in the C: drive and was suspicious. Glad i did


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

nope, i regularly check for spyware. and it's not a virus thing either. (i did a system virus check the other day).

anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

As Tidus4Yuna said, the "spuninst" files are for removing Windows updates and patches. There's a folder on the drive for each update/patch you've installed and within those folders are all the "spuninst" files required to uninstall each update/patch.

If you've experienced no problems with a patch and have no intention of uninstalling it, you can delete its uninstall folder. 99.99% of the time, there will be no ill effects but...._Standard warning when dealing with Windows: "Your mileage may vary."_


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

ok thanks miz. i'm going to delete it by the folder and hope nothing happens. if it does it's all your fault. jk


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay, that'll work...but if you dump the deleted folders out of the Recycle Bin before you're sure their absence isn't creating problems, then it's gonna' be your fault.


----------

